# lustral (zoloft)



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi

the chemist has just given me a non-branded (generic?) box of sertraline instead of the usual lustral. will this make any difference?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i've been taking it now for a while and i don't notice any difference


----------



## England's_Dreaming (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi - I am on Lustral aswell and wonder if they work. I think they calm me down a bit - as I was prone to being a bit agressive! So I guess they do?! :?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

As far as I am aware the generic version is no different from the branded version


----------

